# kostenloser Anbieter mit Tomcat-Server im Angebot?



## MichiM (28. November 2005)

Hi,

kennt jemand einen kostenlosen Anbieter, über den man Webspace mit JSP-Unterstützung bekommt? Es geht erstmal nur ums Probieren.

Ciao!
Michi


----------



## daddz (28. November 2005)

Also...einen kostenlosen Anbieter wirste dafür wohl nicht finden!
Aber wenn es nur ums probieren geht kannst du dir ja auf deinem Heimrechner Xampp installieren und das Tomcat-Addon auch.
Dann kannste in Ruhe und ohne Kosten alles testen!

greetz
daddz


----------



## MichiM (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

das hab ich nun schon eine ganze Weile versucht, aber ich krieg dieses Addon nicht aktiviert.

Scheitern tuts scheinbar am Finden von SUN J2*E*E 5.0 SDK, obwohl auf der  Downloadseite ja deutlich zu lesen ist, dass "SUN J2*S*E SDK 5.0" benötigt wird, die ich installiert habe und auch die Umgebungsvariablen darauf hab ich gesetzt, wie hier beschrieben. (Vielleicht nicht richtig...? -> s. Fehlermeldung weiter unten) 

Hier mal die Ausgabe von setup_xampp.exe, nachdem ich das Addon runtergeladen habe:

_________________________________________________________________________

  ########################################################################

  # ApacheFriends XAMPP Java add-on win32 Version 1.5                    #

  #----------------------------------------------------------------------#

  # Copyright (c) 2002-2005 Apachefriends                                #

  #----------------------------------------------------------------------#

  # Authors: Kay Vogelgesang <kvo@apachefriends.org>                     #

  #          Oswald Kai Seidler <oswald@apachefriends.org>               #

  ########################################################################

  First note: Be sure that SUN J2EE 5.x SDK is installed!
  German: Das SUN J2EE 5.x SDK muss installiert sein!
  Checking status for setup (checke Status) ...


  Do you want to setup this Java add-on for XAMPP? [y/n]: y

  Searching SUN Java SDK now!


  Sun J2SDK was not found!
  Exit!
Press any key to continue . . .

_________________________________________________________________________

Wird nun also die SE oder EE benötigt?
Oder ist das grad egal und er findet nur die Verzeichnisse nicht, die ich jedoch wie oben gesagt gesetzt hab?


Ts, mit solchen Sachen kann man immer Stunden vertun - Ich weiß schon, warum mir "Fertigangebote" von Haus aus lieber sind.   


Gute Nacht!   
Michi


----------



## MichiM (30. November 2005)

Hi,

Hab mal so ein Probierangebot gefunden (klappt auch):

    http://www.myjavaserver.com/

Schlaft schön!  
Michi


----------

